# Con que nombre se conocen en el mercado éste tipo de parlantes?



## josb86 (Feb 28, 2012)

Como están miren me pidieron que hiciera un montaje en el cual tengo que colocar una bocina para exteriores parecida a la de la imagen a continuación, es para dar información en un lugar la idea es conectarle un micrófono inalámbrico. el problema es que no se con que nombre se conocen no se ni siquiera donde los venden, creo que megáfono no es por que estos vienen con un micrófono inalámbrico yo lo que necesito es solo el parlante


----------



## miguelus (Feb 28, 2012)

josb86 dijo:


> Como están miren me pidieron que hiciera un montaje en el cual tengo que colocar una bocina para exteriores parecida a la de la imagen a continuación, es para dar información en un lugar la idea es conectarle un micrófono inalámbrico. el problema es que no se con que nombre se conocen no se ni siquiera donde los venden, creo que megáfono no es por que estos vienen con un micrófono inalámbrico yo lo que necesito es solo el parlante



Buenas tardes la denominación es Altavoces o Parlantes EXPONENCIALES.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2012)

Bocinas o cornetas exponenciales reentrantes


----------



## josb86 (Feb 29, 2012)

una ultima pregunta hoy fuy a cotizar estos altavoces y los encontre pero me dijeron que venden el cono y el driver (segun va a atras del cono), estos drivers los encontre de 100W, 75W, y 35W.Ademas de esto me dijeron que se necesita un amplificador y me mostraron unos amplificadores perifoneo y no se si estos son amplificadores especiales o sirve cualquier amplificador de estos que hay en los foros como los TDA y los de transistores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

Cualquier amplificador sirve , normalmente se los llama *Public Adress = Publicidad*.

Pueden estar alimentados desde la red de 220 Vca o desde una batería de automotor , y según el uso que se les de , se pasan *mensajes pre-grabados* o se utiliza *micrófono*.

Si los vas a utilizar a 12 V , el TDA hacelo en puente o también se podría utilizar un amplificador-planta para automotor y solo tendrias que construir-conseguir un pre-amplificador.

Te venden "la corneta" separada del "driver" , para que vos elijas *la potencia* y* la impedancia* , para amplificadores alimentados a 220 V , donde se consigue potencia más facilmente se preferirá la impedancia de 8 ohms , para amplificadores a batería , será mejor la impedancia de 4 ohms. En cuanto a la potencia , aunque se manejen 20 Watts , se preferirá un driver de 100 

Esas bocinas tienen muy alto rendimiento , son "gritonas"  , pero no esperes sonidos graves de ellas .

Saludos !


----------



## josb86 (Mar 1, 2012)

listo entonces voy a utilizar un tda7377 que tengo por alli hace algun tiempo sin utilizar segun es stereo y tiene 25w de salida por canal. solo lo voy a utilizar para hacer avisos en una zona de carga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2012)

Podés probar de armarlo en puente/paralelo


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2012)

Acá se le conoce como megafono y el parlante es un driver especial para este tipo de bocina ya que responde muy bien en frecuencias medias por eso por acá se usa bastante en publicidad.


----------

